# Night fishing for Speckled Trout.



## mbhall (Jul 1, 2009)

I am headed to Destin for the next week.  All the reports say that the kings are hitting pretty good near the jetties, but we are staying at a house on the bay with a long dock.  The dock may be 100' long and drops to a ledge at the end.  I have a couple of hydroglow lights that will be traveling with me.  
Does anyone know if it is worth fishing under lights at night during the summer.  If so, what would be the best strategy?
live bait for trout?
trying to catch reds?
or should I not waste my time?

Are the Flounder biting down there right now?

I will greatly appreciate any help!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2009)

For years I've been wanting to hit the flats at night and fish top water for big trout, but the idea of a missed strike and a Zara Spook coming towards the boat at 100mph when you can't see always seems to change my mind!!


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 1, 2009)

I,d get some live shrimp and float them thru the lights , with a small hook , no sinker , no swivel. maybe try another rod with a split shot to float a little deeper. I,ve caught Trout at night during the winter shrimp runs


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 1, 2009)

We use to fish a rod or two out of the back of the boat with a fresh caught shrimp while shrimping in Oak Hill and we would always catch some decent trout that were attracted to the lights.

The baitfish will swarm to the lights which will attract the bigger predatory fish. Most of the time they will hang just below the edge where the light does not penetrate and then torpedo up into the baitfish.

It might not hurt to chum the lighted area a little with some crushed up shrimp or crab to get the baitfish into a feeding frenzy.


----------



## sentrysam (Jul 1, 2009)

*Fishing ?*

or should I not waste my time?
Fishing is never a waste of time my friend.!....ss


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 1, 2009)

Years ago I lived in Niceville (in the bay near Destin) for a couple of years and we used to fish the lighted docks at night for trout. We caught a good many like others said here using live shrimp. I say go for it and have some fun.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 5, 2009)

Another vote for live scrimp!


----------

